# Pass this on it's a Cracker



## grumpyman (Sep 24, 2006)

Pass this on it's a Cracker.


----------



## tokkalosh (May 25, 2006)

8O :? 8) :lol:


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

Stupid boy Pike


----------



## grumpyman (Sep 24, 2006)

Sorry Mr Mannering.  I think your comment is funnier than the cracker.


----------



## Pollydoodle (Aug 18, 2005)

looks like it's cream crackered to me :lol:


----------



## kaybee327 (Dec 22, 2006)

Definitely worth butter, jam and a spoon of best Cornish :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: 

Keith


----------



## timbop37 (Jun 28, 2006)

It's the way you tell 'em.


Tim


----------

